# Wyoming Elk



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

After spending 7 days hunting hard with the bow, I returned and put the odds in my favor!

Drove 17 hours hunted 20 minutes and drove back!

DIY hunt completely on my own!

Shot it at 7:20 in the morning and didn't make it back to camp until 6P.M.

Word of advise bring strong buddies if you go elk hunting!










Sorry for the poor quality of the photo. I realized on the way out there that I forgot my digital camera! Ended up buying a disposable one at a gas station.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Awesome job... let me know if you are going next year...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That's a nice elk you have there. Full body mount? oke:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Nice bull, looks like you beat the weather! :beer:

Where abouts did you hunt? Lot of other hunters out there? What did you see for animals? Did you have any chances with the bow?


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice one! I'd love to get a chance at an Elk.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice one! I'd love to get a chance at an Elk.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Nice bull, looks like you beat the weather! :beer:
> 
> Where abouts did you hunt? Lot of other hunters out there? What did you see for animals? Did you have any chances with the bow?


I had a few chances with the bow. Saw 5 bulls that were bigger then this one, and I saw this one twice. He was 6 miles from the spot I had to leave my ranger and every one of the bigger ones was further. Not as the crow flies, but as you would have to pack them out. It would have been a two or three day pack out and by myself it wasn't worth that.

I wanted to get in there and get out as weather was on it's way and safety was kind of an issue on a solo hunt.

I was in the sierra Madre's Just North of Three Forks Ranch.

I will be putting in again next year! We will see if I draw!


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats!!!

How difficult of a draw?


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

sounds like your hunting the wilderness down there if I'm correct thats one heck of an area. I used to hunt that country alot when I was gfoing to college


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

sounds like your hunting the wilderness down there if I'm correct thats one heck of an area. I used to hunt that country alot when I was gfoing to college


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Colt said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> How difficult of a draw?


50/50 draw


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Wyomingpredator said:


> sounds like your hunting the wilderness down there if I'm correct thats one heck of an area. I used to hunt that country alot when I was gfoing to college


I was about 200 yards from the wilderness!


----------

